
iPhones to unlock doors using NFC - workerthread
https://www.engadget.com/2018/05/26/apple-iphone-nfc-unlock/?guccounter=1
======
throwahey
Glad to see Apple is expanding NFC capabilities. One thing in particular that
was exciting this last year was that all iPhone 8/X support Sony's contact
payment standard used in Japan's transit system. Previously only the models
sold there had the support.

------
lukewrightmain
Oh boy here we go!

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News?

